# The Raven Chronicles Part 5 -w.i.p



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*As The Raven Falls PT 5 Raven Chronicles*



The outpost was in ruins and only embers were left behind. My men re-assembled into there squads. Rank and file was still key to them. They stood up straight with their bolters at their side and I prowled across the front rank of men. 

”Move out men the city lies 2 miles over the ridge” I screamed.

The rustling and creaking of power armour moving readied my mind for battle, there footsteps all in unison. Perfect marching. I led the movement in my death chamber. 

”Pick up speed men” I ordered as I put the jet propulsion systems online.

The men broke into a run and as the sun started to rise the floor turned to crimson and gold. And the black armour of our chapter became a burden rather than an advantage. We hit the peek of the ridge and looked down over the collapsed city, only to see our enemy Tau firing volleys of ice blue plasma into an un-identifiable enemy, they were shrouded. The enemy was distracted and this gave us the upper hand, I threw myself of the ridge, the drop was only 20 feet but the impact rocked everyone who followed. 

”Take aim and fire at will my brothers!” I roared as I pulsed forward at lightning speed, a trail of sand spurting up from beneath the jets set a trail for the men to follow and as I got within 10 metres of the enemy they noticed me and my men charging but ignored us with zealous ignorance. I burst off the ground and landed in the ruined building amidst twenty or thirty fire warriors. And in one pivot from left to right belching flame out of my flamer and flailing my blades into there weak bodies they all fell. Smouldering corpses lay before me and the smell of death blew across the battlefield.

”Sir this can’t be all of them…..AGHHH!” Gargled the scout sergeant as he took a bolter shell to the chest. As his body fell I turned in an instant to face our opposition only to see one hundred chaos space marines lurking forward with a lingering darkness shrouding them on their path to destruction, everything in there wake stood in ruin. But me and my men were ready now. 

”FOR CHAOSSSS!!!!” was the only noise apart from brutish grunting that powered out of the horde. 

”stand firm and fire alpha & omega” that was the order that came from brother sergeant Cassius of the devastator teams, and as he gave the call five heavy bolters began hailing down huge amounts of fire power, the explosive shells just tearing apart five or six marines at a time, then on the second call omega squad unleashed there promethium destruction as they rained death upon the hordes of chaos before us with precise multi-melta fire. Gargling and screaming pierced from the billowing black smoke. But still the hordes marched forward taking down my men by the dozen. No matter how well we stood they outnumbered us three to one. My company was now down to myself, alpha squad, omega squad and one fifteen man tactical squad. My one hundred strong shadow company had been demolished to less than thirty. I roared and jumped into the legion of death and began tearing at the seams of the enemy. My blades simply piercing their armour as if it was a knife to paper. As I threw a body aside a mighty roar echoed over all the combat and a champion of Khorne wielding a blood axe in two hands charged at me. He jumped in the air with his axe slung above his head ready to strike me down. I aimed and fire up Enigmus my trusted chainsword embedded into my sarcophagus and punched it through his chest. As the blades rotated through his body the blood sprayed across my men and he laughed before falling silent. I tossed his limp body aside and continued to fight until no more chaos stood before me.

”Head count men” I said in the wake of the massacre that had just taken place.

Now my company was down to three men in omega squad and the sergeant and two marines in tactical squad Persius.

”This is sergeant Cornelius of tactical squad Persius, 1st shadow company I am in need of urgent evacuation and the assault will need terminator support” rallied the sergeant over the communication system.

”This is ‘Ravens Justice’ we hear you Cornelius, there is an open courtyard nearby place a homing beacon there and we will drop our brothers to fight alongside you” replied the cruiser.

I began to walk towards the open courtyard, running down either side of it stood pillars and to my horror there were the bodies of thousands of imperial citizens pinned to each and every available space on the pillars, there blood flowing down as if it were a water fall. The cracks in the floor were filled with blood, which now had turned thick and gooey. The sergeant ran forward and placed the beacon.

”Terminators have been dropped, your evacuation is not currently available our engines cannot sustain us in low atmosphere, your on your own for now brother” said the pilots.

Forty of our best warriors materialised on the courtyard, ten with thunder hammers & storm shields, ten with lightning claws, ten with assault cannons and the final ten wielding heavy flamers for close city fighting. They stood strong and there mere presence inspired my beaten men to continue onward into the city.

”Why didn’t the commander notify us that there was chaos in the city sergeant?” questioned brother Hage. 
”I don’t know brother, I really don’t know but what i do know is we must continue to push to the central plaza and cleanse this filth once and for all” replied sergeant Cornelius.

I led the fight through the narrow corridors of the city but to my amazement it was silent and only the darkness of battle shadowed our vision. The buildings all razed to the ground and small flames flickered in the remnants of the once prosperous city. The central plaza itself looked intact and the structural integrity of its outer walls was impressive considering the condition of the city. I approached the gates and as I walked through into the inner yard, the other walls were felled and the wall we had been impressed by was just lucky to be standing. In the middle of the yard there was a hill of debris, it was around one hundred metres in width and fifty metres high. We reached the top of the hill and Cornelius thrust the Raven Guards Chapter banner into the centre of the ground. 
”Victory captain!” Screamed the sergeant. 

The terminators formed up around the hill, the Shielded terminators formed the front line with support from the lightning claw behemoths behind, then in no order at all stood the assault weapons, with the remaining squads of the shadow company jut reinforcing any empty spaces we were ready for anything. 

”Its not over yet Cornelius, stand ready” I said in a low robotic tone.

The barrels began to turn on the assault cannons in an effort to gain heat before the up coming battle. But the air grew cold and the wind fell dead. Complete silence apart from my men and I. The sky suddenly blackened and rain began to pour hard, the dirt under our feet became slippy and dangerous. A rumble of thunder than forks of lightning began penetrating the skies. And after the first flash of lightning horde upon horde of chaos cultists charged from no where screaming there profanities at the tactical dreadnought that held ground. The barrels on the assault cannons began swivelling faster and faster until they started churning out steel at in human rates, the bullets were flying out in there hundreds. The cultists wearing little more than cloth were turned to pink mist as the huge rending rounds tore straight through ten men at a time and with ten cannons and three heavy bolters hailing fire down on the heretics we were lifted in morale. The explosions from the bolter shells blowing limbs off the once loyal citizens of the emperors lands. Blood and bone alike were flying around the plaza like fire works. Body parts being blown a hundred foot in the air then hurtling back down. 

Laughs broke the silence of the terminators as the horde of cultists stopped. And then as the smoke flickered from the tip of the barrels of our guns, the attack began again this time though lead by a champion and behind him followed five hundred chaos space marines, the champion wore bone white armour and carried a huge hammer in the shape of a skull into battle. He laughed as his foot steps crushed the skulls of the heretics corpses, blood flicking up onto his power armour. 

”lay down more fire!” I commanded and like the word of the emperor himself my men started there attack once more, felling two or three marines at a time rather than ten or twenty heretics, the flamers roared into action and we were surrounded by a tower inferno of promethium rippling up, steam was surrounding us as the rain turned to vapour as it made contact with the wall of fire and the barrels of our guns. I was laying down fire from my storm bolter but I was equipped with close quarter weapons and our lines hadn’t been broken yet and the front line hadn’t felled a single enemy.

But my words were soon thrown back at me as the champion through his hammer at the sergeant leading the hammer team, he lifted his shield and a shield of energy knocked the hammer aside, leaving the champion defenceless but none the less he still pounced on the sergeant in a final attempt at glory only to be swatted aside like a fly, the hammer sent a shockwave through the chaos body turning his insides to pulp.

Then the lines crashed together, the terminators were taking blows and not faltering in stance but the blows they dealt were crushing through the power armour and breaking every bone in the heretic’s bodies. As the front line struck the second line swiped with there claws slicing through the foes flesh and once there attacks had been accomplished the first line would rise there hammers smashing yet more enemies aside. We had lost none to the futile charge of chaos so far as the second assault fell silent. 

”Chaos is foolish to fight the emperors fury on this day” laughed Cornelius, sadly my battle brother was silenced as the daemonic defilers rampaged over the walls and ruins of the central plaza, they had black armour with golden trim, each bore a huge power claw on one arm and a series of flailing maces on the other. A battle cannon with a dragons mouth open protruded from each of there chests. And they fired there cannons as one of them launched itself straight into the third line on the hill in a single swoop of its claw it cleaved through the two gun lines of terminators then with a lash of its other arm its crushed the skulls of the remaining devastators and also Cornelius. The cannon shells were useless against the mighty tactical dreadnought armour but they were a major threat to anything less armoured. I myself turned to face the daemonic fiend who had slain my brothers and jetted into the air, as I was coming down on top of my foe I lifted both fists back and began to rotate them in a blind fury, driving them deep into the defilers body. It exploded in a mighty flash of light, but I had no time to admire my kill because as soon as the first was felled a second charged in at the bottom of the hill. The terminator sergeant raised his hammer and swung it at the menace, striking him directly in the face a shockwave of blue energy pulsed out as the metal shattered and the enemy fell. The final defiler was gunned down by the few remaining gun squads. Once more the battle fell silent. But this time the rain stopped and the sky cleared, the light dazzled my men and it lit up the battlefield. 

”This is ravens justice were are en route to your position the engines are back online, be with you in ETA 15 minutes. This planet is crawling with chaos, were bombarding it as soon as your lifted. Out” said the pilots of the jump cruiser over the internal comm. System in my dreadnought. 

”we’ve got to hold out for 15 minutes men then the Ravens Justice will be here.” I boomed over the hill. 

The silence was eerie as it fell in the wake of each charge. Then a blood curdling roar shook our now tighter lines, and as the men fell in closer together a mighty greater daemon of Khorne took flight and flew straight into the front line. its skin was a deep red almost the colour of blood and his eyes were like black diamonds set into its skull. its horns were fifteen feet long each and there was a single piece of metal slung across the front of its chest. The axe in its hand was gigantic it was about thirty foot wide and was stained with the blood of a million deaths, it bore skulls as a decoration down the hilt. It swung its great axe and In a single swipe it cleaved through half of my men. Blood sprayed out of each and every one of them like a fountain. There bodies lifeless from the first contact. And it swung a second time knocking aside another section of men, finally it lifted its axe high and sliced straight through the terminator sergeant, his body ripped in two halves by the gargantuan axe. Enraged I threw myself into the back of the daemon thrusting my fist into its back, as I clenched my fist blood began running from the cuts, it was dripping from my arm. Then I fired up Enigmus and began tearing away at its flesh. The daemon roared as it grasped my arm and tore it from me. The internal fluids of my sarcophagus were gushing out and I rammed my remaining fist into its jaws, tearing its clean from its face and then a remaining terminators did a running jump and smashed his hammer in its chest, sending catastrophic shockwaves through its body. Its body rocked the hill upon impact and a river of blood was pouring from him, soaking everything in its wake with daemon essence. Twelve men remained none bearing heavy weaponry. We all moved to the top of the hill to protect the banner and the terminators encircled me. Watching the edges of the plaza for the next assault. Protecting there weakened captain. But I was still able to fight. It was not long now until the Ravens Justice arrived and we would be back on Deliverance. 

The cruiser was coming in above us, the engines roaring causing nothing but deafening amounts of noise, the heat was searing but to me it was nothing. As the docking ramp was lowering for the Terminators to be extracted, I pondered the thought of why were they not teleported out. But the attack from chaos had damaged the teleportation device in there armour. They were weakened severely and large chunks of armour were missing, which left openings and weak points. They began to load themselves onto the ramp as four daemons of chaos charged from all sides of the plaza. The first two were gunned down by the ships light cannons, the third I struck myself, gouging a massive cavity into its chest. The four on the other hand was unaccounted for and just as I was about to get on the ship a claw grasped me. I turned to face my attacker and as it lifted its great axe and gave a mighty roar I began to rotate the blades on my fist and lifted it back. 

”GOO THIS PLANET MUST BE DESTROYED! THERE IS NO HOPE FOR ME NOW JUST LEAVE” I ordered the men as the doors closed and ship lifted off. 

The last thing I remember is an intense light and then white.
_*

end of scripture – deliverance records of combat – hall of warriors*_



FINISHED - C & C welcome


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

come on


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

nice, me likey
+ rep for a good story


----------

